# Today's Pick-up! 1/4 of High Texas Mids! $75



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 13, 2012)

Today's Pick-up! 1/4 of High Texas Mids! $75

This is exactly what the doctor ordered!!!  I really like it!!!


----------



## tred522 (Nov 14, 2012)

I wish Houston had some of that for 75 for 7


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## willowpinnerblunt (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks pretty good for the price.


----------



## budsmoker87 (Nov 19, 2012)

i just scooped a quarter that looks real similar, in the northeast


it's definately some local (northeast) outdoor bud. the price drops nicely right after the outdoor crop finishes


----------



## superstoner1 (Nov 20, 2012)

ugggg......if my doctor ordered that i would shoot him.


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 20, 2012)

Prisoner #56802 said:


> Today's Pick-up! 1/4 of High Texas Mids! $75 This is exactly what the doctor ordered!!!  I really like it!!!


 Sure does look like mids, but at more than $10/g  regards,


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Nov 21, 2012)

Alot of stems left IMO.Beech


----------

